# Cannondale Pepperoni



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello guys. has anybody seen a cannondale pepperoni fork lying around anywhere 11/8th with a min 220mm steerer that could use a permanent vacation across the pond? Got a wanted ad posted but i thought mentioning it here to you fine gentlemen might more than double my chances as i seem to be having no luck in finding one. Well thats a bit of a lie, i did find a NOS one in Oz but it got lost enroute, then another NOS one sort of turned up only to go missing again in someones garage  Plus been trailing ebay for months and craigslist as well. Getting desperate. Cheers for your help.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=31500&cat=46


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

all I can say is good luck. Those babies are gone like the t-rex


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wasn't there a recall on all of those forks?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got this one but I don't think its what he's looking for.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Wasn't there a recall on all of those forks?


I think just the really early ones.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

IF52 said:


> I think just the really early ones.


I *Think* it was ones with an AL steerer???

Anyone?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It was the aluminum steerer ones. I had just bought a Cannondale and had a Manitou installed before it left the store. After two weeks owning the bike, I fell off it and broke my right forearm. While I was wearing the cast, I got the recall in the mail. My mom was screaming to sue Cannondale. I was like Ma, the bike never left the store with that fork on it. Relax.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, I think I remember that now. I may actually still have the recall notice they sent out to shops someplace.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

No, that is a P Bone.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a 91 M2000 that got the fork recalled. I also already had a Manitou on it, so it didn't matter much at the time. Whatever they did to correct it, I know I got the same fork back (not a replacement) because it had some distinctive scratches on it.
Also, C'dale was using 1 1/4" steerers in those days. There were probably only one or two model years that might have had 1 1/8 Pepperoni forks before they switched to the headshock/Pbone style.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

*here's one*

There's one available in post #544 in this thread.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

afaik there never were pepperoni forks in 1 1/8". the first ones were 1" the later ones were 1 1/4". i'm 99% sure about that.
i think there were p-bones in 1 1/8".


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Inigo Montoya said:


> afaik there never were pepperoni forks in 1 1/8". the first ones were 1" the later ones were 1 1/4". i'm 99% sure about that.
> i think there were p-bones in 1 1/8".


Yeah, I remember 1 inch as well. I thought they did 1 inch on lower end bikes and 1 1/4 on higher end. Maybe I"m remembering that incorrectly. The 1995 catalog shows 1 1/8th available later on though:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Cannondale/1995.pdf


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

GT_guy said:


> There's one available in post #544 in this thread.


That's mine and it's definitely a 1-1/8", but it's too short for the OP.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Yeah, I remember 1 inch as well. I thought they did 1 inch on lower end bikes and 1 1/4 on higher end.


the first pepperoni forks were 1" and on the sm2000 hardtail in 1990. top of the line though...


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

Inigo Montoya said:


> afaik there never were pepperoni forks in 1 1/8". the first ones were 1" the later ones were 1 1/4". i'm 99% sure about that.
> i think there were p-bones in 1 1/8".


j_westy has an 1 1/8th but the steerer is 205mm which is a bit short so they're def out there its just i can't find one


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

I have one. 1 1/8". Purple. Last year before they went to p-bone. I think the bike was a 94 1/2 model M900. light as a mofo. I replaced it w an RST MOZO pro within months. never got a recall notice.

Wish the frame it came on was still intact.


----------



## gtimber (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking for a 1" myself, with plenty of tube on it. Hail Mary.


----------



## Cunha (Feb 23, 2011)

Old thread but I figure I'm better off not starting my own - was the Peperonni or P bone a better fork?


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

TheKevman said:


> I have one. 1 1/8". Purple. Last year before they went to p-bone. I think the bike was a 94 1/2 model M900. light as a mofo. I replaced it w an RST MOZO pro within months. never got a recall notice.
> 
> Wish the frame it came on was still intact.


Still have it?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not very grown up, but I think it's funny... My wife has a Made in USA Cannondale with a P Bone on it. I always ask her, You know what the P Bone is, right?
I can't believe she hasn't taken sandpaper to the label on that fork yet.


----------



## jacob.dohm (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pepperoni fork with questions*

I have a Pepperoni fork that came stock on my 1994 Cannondale Killer V500. I wanted to know if it were able to fit and use disk brakes on this fork. Thank you much for your input.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

jacob.dohm said:


> I have a Pepperoni fork that came stock on my 1994 Cannondale Killer V500. I wanted to know if it were able to fit and use disk brakes on this fork. Thank you much for your input.


Not to be short but....no.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Yeah, I remember 1 inch as well. I thought they did 1 inch on lower end bikes and 1 1/4 on higher end. Maybe I"m remembering that incorrectly. The 1995 catalog shows 1 1/8th available later on though:
> 
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Cannondale/1995.pdf


Pepperoni was introduced for 1990 model year in SM Omega and SM2000. They and 1991 models which had Pepperonis, had 1" headtubes. During 1992-1994 all those bikes which had Pepperonis had 1 1/4" headtubes while the lower end bikes with steel forks had 1" headtubes. 1992 and 93 were with threaded headset and 1994 saw the change to threadless aheadsets.

Cannondale changed to 1 1/8" in 1995 so one should be able to find (with some luck) a Pepperoni with 1 1/8" ahead type steerer. The following models had one: Killer V 900, Killer V500, M2000, M900, M800, M500.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

Archangel said:


> Pepperoni was introduced for 1990 model year in SM Omega and SM2000. They and 1991 models which had Pepperonis, had 1" headtubes. During 1992-1994 all those bikes which had Pepperonis had 1 1/4" headtubes while the lower end bikes with steel forks had 1" headtubes. 1992 and 93 were with threaded headset and 1994 saw the change to threadless aheadsets.
> 
> Cannondale changed to 1 1/8" in 1995 so one should be able to find (with some luck) a Pepperoni with 1 1/8" ahead type steerer. The following models had one: Killer V 900, Killer V500, M2000, M900, M800, M500.


Yeh, this really sux because I just picked up a 1995 M500 FRAME that left the shop with a Manitou, according to the owner, and he has no idea what happened to the 1-1/8" non-threaded Pepperoni fork.

Suspension forks screwed up the geometry on these frames badly, because the original fork was not suspension corrected. Having noted that, I really don't know the EXACT crown height of the Pepperoni, does anyone know this?

The replacement fork I bought is ~390mm. I'm hoping it's close-enough.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

390mm was too short, I ended up scrounging a 405, 410 and 415mm crown-height fork. The 410 and 415 make the bike stable, but I'd still like to know the original crown height.


----------



## santamonicamtb (Jul 10, 2012)

Crashman1 said:


> Suspension forks screwed up the geometry on these frames badly, because the original fork was not suspension corrected. Having noted that, I really don't know the EXACT crown height of the Pepperoni, does anyone know this?


Not to bump an old thread, but as far as I remember, my '95 Killer V w/ Pepperoni Fork was advertised as being "suspension corrected" with the threadless 1 1/4" steerer.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

I bought some forks, Pepperoni is around 390 and P-Bone is around 395mm. The steel forks I thought were 390 were actually 385mm, so Pepperoni was a hair taller.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

i have a few 1.25 pep's

what year and frame do you have?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

Crashman1 said:


> Yeh, this really sux because I just picked up a 1995 M500 FRAME that left the shop with a Manitou, according to the owner, and he has no idea what happened to the 1-1/8" non-threaded Pepperoni fork.
> 
> Suspension forks screwed up the geometry on these frames badly, because the original fork was not suspension corrected. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

This is my M900 drop-bar with the rare all aluminium fork. This 11/8 peperonies with alu stedertube was factory recalled - but I did not turn it in ;-)










Frame & fork have been rebuild with different parts several times and stolen twice. Currently build up for a +3000km bicycle tour next year.


----------



## desmo81dromic (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been looking at a 1 1/8" Pepperoni for some time now, but hard to find. Would consider a P-bone too as these are more common. Anyone?

Bike looks nice with the drop bar. Always thought brake levers and V-brakes don't work well together


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

desmo81dromic said:


> I've been looking at a 1 1/8" Pepperoni for some time now, but hard to find. Would consider a P-bone too as these are more common. Anyone?
> 
> Bike looks nice with the drop bar. Always thought brake levers and V-brakes don't work well together


Sure. P-Bone is longer, around 15mm I believe. These bikes steer super-quick on Pepperoni so P-Bone might make it easier to control.


----------



## desmo81dromic (Aug 25, 2011)

Crashman1 said:


> Sure. P-Bone is longer, around 15mm I believe. These bikes steer super-quick on Pepperoni so P-Bone might make it easier to control.


I noticed the super quick steering too! I also have a Fatty, but this is more lazy. I'm gonna transfer the Fatty into a beach racer and the Killer V will be my forrest beast. Unbelievable how good the handling is even to today standards!


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

desmo81dromic said:


> I've been looking at a 1 1/8" Pepperoni for some time now, but hard to find. Would consider a P-bone too as these are more common. Anyone?
> 
> Bike looks nice with the drop bar. Always thought brake levers and V-brakes don't work well together


Yes the 1 1/8 pepperoni and then specialy the alu steer tube version are hard to get by (they were recalled by Cannondale due to one fail resulting in face damage). Mine is the all aluminium version.

Regarding dropbar levers and V-brakes. If you look closer you see I use those brake pulleys that increase the lever performance by 1:2, the problem with MTB dropbar is finding the correct dropbar design and stem. (a totaly different storry.... )


----------



## APancha (Sep 8, 2021)

This may be a long shot, I'm in New Zealand and looking for a Pepperoni 1 1/8 steerer with a length of 220mm+. Purple would be good too!


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

APancha said:


> This may be a long shot, I'm in New Zealand and looking for a Pepperoni 1 1/8 steerer with a length of 220mm+. Purple would be good too!



You have to be kidding me... Lol.
I will send it to you free if you cover shipping.
If you are still looking and it's worth the shipping cost for you. It's been sitting for decades. Ugh. The M900 frame it came on was so damn good. 
I'm in New Jersey, USA Postal code 07860.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

TheKevman said:


> You have to be kidding me... Lol.
> I will send it to you free if you cover shipping.
> If you are still looking and it's worth the shipping cost for you. It's been sitting for decades. Ugh. The M900 frame it came on was so damn good.
> I'm in New Jersey, USA Postal code 07860.
> ...


Nevermind dude. Steerer is 210mm with no crown race. Maybe you can trim your head tube 😁!


----------



## APancha (Sep 8, 2021)

TheKevman said:


> Nevermind dude. Steerer is 210mm with no crown race. Maybe you can trim your head tube 😁!


KEVMAN! That is amazing! Man, the connections that can be made across the world via the internet! Im really hoping I could make this work. I will re-measure my minimums, look into shipping and back to you soon. 

How long have you had it sitting there? What suspension fork did you replace it with? I managed to find a Surly rigid fork but the temptation to have something original is enticing! 

Let me get back to you soon. 

Nga mihi 
Arrun


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

digilux said:


> This is my M900 drop-bar with the rare all aluminium fork. This 11/8 peperonies with alu stedertube was factory recalled - but I did not turn it in ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the story behind the two thefts? I assume you recovered it, and weren’t the thief in question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

